

Peter Sunde (Pirate Bay Co-Founder) Seconds The Idea Of An Alternative Root DNS - wh-uws
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/peter-sunde-seconds-the-idea-of-an-alternative-root-dns/

======
erikano
I'm having mixed feelings about this. Aside from the security aspect mentioned
by the author, I'm also unsure about whether this will really fix what seems
to be the core problem. The way I understand it, this idea is meant to prevent
domain seizures - yet there is still nothing that prevents ISPs from blocking
the IP addresses.

If one was to evade IP blocking, the most obvious way to do that would be by
using a SOCKS5 proxy - which would mean that you also have the opportunity to
do the DNS lookups remotely.

